# Frage zu Effekt



## _Grubi (7. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

falls ich mit der Frage im falschen Bereich sein sollte, so möge ein Mod das Thema bitte verschieben.

Beim Stöbern im Internet, bin ich auf einer Seite mit verschiedenen Blogdesigns gelandet, welche unter anderem diese Seite referenziert. Nun würde mich interessieren, wie der Effekt im Header/Footer erstellt wurde. Gibt es dafür spezielle Plugins (z.B. für Photoshop oder Gimp)? Muss man das von Hand machen und wenn ja, gibt es da Tutorials, die das Vorgehen erläutern?
Ich weiß leider nicht, wie man das nennen könnte und kann daher nicht selbst auf die Suche gehen. Vielleicht habt ihr entsprechende Tipps.

Danke!

grubi


----------



## smileyml (8. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
man könnte diese Tutorials als Grundlage nehmen:
http://psdlearning.com/2008/06/luminescent-lines/
http://psd.tutsplus.com/tutorials/t...-build-a-abstract-background-of-colored-bars/
http://10steps.sg/photoshop/creating-colorful-disco-lines-effect/

Die geraden Linien kannst du z.B. auch mit einem Muster oder eben händisch erzeugen.
Die Verläufe nach oben und unten kannst du recht gut mit einer Verlaufsmaske entsprechend umsetzen.

Grüße Marco


----------

